# Cupid



## clydekiwi

Hi everyone, i was wondering does the RM cupid satchel slouch at all when things are in it. Thanks


----------



## itsjustjacki

I carry mine half full and it still slouches a lot.


----------



## Heart Star

Mine must be weird because it does not slouch at all! It's practically structured!
Maybe it just needs more breaking in?


----------



## itsjustjacki

I bought mine used, so it is definitelg broken in. Here she is when she is half full. Because of the shape, it is really hard to stuff her to give her structure like you can with some other bags.
Sorry for the messy bed


----------



## KaseyHK

it depends on the leather. some break in faster and some slower. my Cupid slouches a little bit and nicely.


----------



## clydekiwi

itsjustjacki said:


> I carry mine half full and it still slouches a lot.



Thanks can u post a model pic. I want one but i also want it to slouch. Thanks


----------



## clydekiwi

KaseyHK said:


> it depends on the leather. some break in faster and some slower. my Cupid slouches a little bit and nicely.



Will u post a model pic please. I want a bag that slouches and im tryin to decide. Thanks


----------



## KaseyHK

i posted this before. you can see in the photo it slouches to some extent. the leather is not glazed, it's kind of thin but not filmsy.  and the Sea Green color looks best with the light gold hw


----------



## Rocket_girl

clydekiwi said:


> Will u post a model pic please. I want a bag that slouches and im tryin to decide. Thanks



Two good and slightly different examples here. There are lots of pics in the thread for the Cupid Bag - you should be able too get a good idea of the range of looks of this bag. For more pics, search eBay listings for a ton of non-professional pics of bags at different stages of their life course. 

No two bags are alike - so any single pic is just one data point. Both of mine slouch nicely - one more than the other due to different textures of the leather. Good luck!


----------



## sdkitty

does anyone use the side zip pockets on Cupid?  I never use mine.  today I was looking at the bag and those pockets look to be a good size but they're hard to get your hand into.
so I'll just continue to use the back zipper pocket and the front snap one


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> does anyone use the side zip pockets on Cupid?  I never use mine.  today I was looking at the bag and those pockets look to be a good size but they're hard to get your hand into.
> so I'll just continue to use the back zipper pocket and the front snap one


Yes I use one for lip stuff and one for a lighter. I don't even smoke but you never know when you have to start an emergency fire. Also put keys there sometimes.


----------

